# Delta Unisaw Dust Coillection Problem



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I did some major shop cleaning today. I used an air hose to blow the dust out of my unisaw with the blade removed. I just could not get all the dust out and took off the motor cover and found about 4 to 5 gallons of saw dust. I have a Jet dust collector. I may have made a few cut without it running but did not expect ot find this amount of dust in the saw. I know I get a lot of dust above the saw but expected all (most) of the dust going below the table to leave the dust collection port. Has anyone else experienced this problem? Is there a fix?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some new saws have a blade surround*

with the suction port right off the back of the blade rather than letting the dust settle to the bottom and remove it at the "dust port" . I have a Powermatic 68, a 12" workhorse of a saw and I had to make a sheetmetal surround to take the dust directly off the side of the blade and it works 100% better that just letting it settle. I also use and overarm dust collect connected to my shop vac. You really need both for maximum efficiency. Take a good look and see what you can come up with under the table. A little bending and a soldered 4" flange. I'll see if I can get a photo or two.:yes: Later, bill


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Bill that would be usefull. It looks like the area the dust collected in does not have any air flow to move the dust. Just an added note the dust collection port was not clogged or blocked.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Not being smart but I see people ask this a lot. Saw dust in the saw isn't hurting anything as long as the DC is keeping from filling up. So what if it isn't getting it all? But sounds like you do have a lot left.

With that said, one thing does come to mind. For a dust collector to suck air it has to have a source of air to replace what it draws out. If you cabinet is sealed to tight and there is not makeup air coming in that might be reason you have so much. It could be that is just creating a vacuum in there and not actually pulling a large enough volume of air through the cabinet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Fine Woodworking Mag no. 205 ,June 09*

Has an article how to "Dustproof any Tablesaw", contractor, Hybrid, or cabinet saws.
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopPDF.aspx?id=32303
I don't necessarliy agree with their sloping panels down to the bottom or their other methods, however, since I think any dust collected right off the blade is best. They go to a lot of trouble building boxes for the exposed motor and sealing off the holes in the cabinet, and under the table with foam which you should do for their approach to work. My Bosch job site saw has a shrouded blade cover underneath and really spits out the dust even with no vac attached. I can't speak for the newer cabinet saws, like Saw Stop or the new Delta Unisaw, but I would think that approach is becoming the industry norm. Just my opinion,:smile: bill


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't expect to find the saw clean below the table. However, the saw dust was at the bottom of the motor. The cabinet below the saw is far form being air tight. However, the area where the saw dust had collected may be a dead air flow area. If I add any baffles or anything to direct the saw dust I need to make sure I don't effect the air flow to the motor.


----------

